
Does Cell-Phone Radiation Help You Live Longer? - curtis
https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2018/04/does-cell-phone-radiation-help-you-live-longer/
======
ineedasername
TLDR: Draft paper studying rats shows suggestive but not statistically
significant link between cancer & cell radiation; Also, a statistically
significant, for some weight classes, increase in lifespan for those exposed
to cell radiation.

